# Externe Festplatte



## Moartel (1. September 2004)

Da mein Laptop nur eine kleine Festplatte hat möchte ich mir nun eine externe kaufen. USB2.0 geht über PCMCIA.
Die Frage ist nun, was für eine ich mir kaufen soll. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 130-140€ ausgeben. Wichtig ist mir, dass die Platte zuverlässig ist, lieber ein wenig kleiner als Schrott kaufen.
Habt ihr da spezielle Tipps, oder hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Teac oder Canyon. Ich weiß, beides keine Top-Marken, es fehlt halt am Geld.
Was noch interessant wäre: Wieviel Speicher kann ich bei einer 120GB-Platte unter WinXP schätzungsweise tatsächlich nutzen?
Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Radhad (1. September 2004)

Also, ich hab ne 160 GB Platte und kann ca. 140 nutzen, bei ner 120GB Platte würd ich mal sagen ca. 100 GB.

Überprüf vorher mal, ob dein Laptop USB bootfähig ist (im BIOS versteht sich).

@Marken: kann sonst leider nichts zu sagen, da ich den Laptop-HDD Markt nicht beobachte. Aber ich denke mal, dass so Hersteller wie Western Digital, Samsung, IBM/Hitachi oder Seagate da schon besser sind. Zur Zeit benutze ich eine Samsung Platte, und bin mit der sehr zufrieden.


MfG Radhad


----------



## duckdonald (1. September 2004)

Ich weiss Conrad ist nicht grad der günstigste Anbieter, aber gugen Kost´ nix
http://www.conrad.de

Das teure daran sind die Gehäuse, sonst kostet eine
160GB-Platte  ca 110,-€

(Es gibt auch andere Anbieter als Conrad! z.B. Alternate, ...)


Zu deiner zweiten Frage:
die Angaben werden von den Herstellern hochgeschwindelt
d.h. eine 120GB-Platte hat
120.000.000.000 byte
        117.187.500 Kbyte
                114.440 Mbyte
                        111,8 Gbyte
Es fehlen also schonmal 8 GB dadurch.


----------



## Moartel (2. September 2004)

100GB wären ja ganz gut. Ob der Laptop von USB booten kann ist mir egal, da ich die Platte nur als Speichermedium brauche. Werde es aber trotzdem mal überprüfen, wäre evtl. ganz angenehm.
conrad ist in der Tat nicht sonderlich günstig    . Bei Alternate habe ich schon geschaut und was interessantes gefunden.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, der da was genaues weiß.


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2004)

Dann geb ich dir mal nen Kniff aus meiner Trickkiste: http://www.hardwareschotte.de - Hardware Suchmaschine. Dort nach dem Produktnamen + Bezeichnung suchen lassen. UND: Alternate ist viel zu teuer!


MfG Radhad


----------

